# Half Bath Reno



## tb151 (Jul 5, 2012)

So yesterday we nailed up the final molding pieces. These are still not painted and caulked yet, and that will be done this weekend. *The caulk makes a huge difference. After that and some more paint, decorations, and putting back the towel and toilet paper holders, and new window treatments, we will be done!!


















The total cost of materials was around $1400 and I think we did a pretty good job considering it was our first ever project. Any feedback, thought or questions are welcome!


----------



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

I think you did one heck of a good job, esp. for the first time - lovely looking bathroom!


----------



## unbalancedwood (Jun 24, 2012)

A great looking....functional half bath!


----------



## tb151 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks guys! It took about 2 full weekends and was well worth the time and expense for us. We have a 2 year old and he loves to slow us down a bit! We just ordered a Levelor cellular shade for the window too. It's right near the back deck and we liked the idea of being able to lower the blinds form the top or raise them from the bottom. Now we just need to hang some cool pics and move on to the next project.:thumbup:


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice! I particularly like the vanity sink.


----------



## tb151 (Jul 5, 2012)

I was just posting about a play area I built but wanted to give an update on this. The bathroom has been working out amazingly well! As we went through the seasons and the house's natural expansion and contraction there were no issues with our tile job. As an over-researcher, I was a tad worried. So, Phew!


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks great. it does make me glad that i decided to stick with the original tub and toilet for our bath remodel, though. We ripped it all down to the studs and ended up spending somewhere in the neighborhood of $600, most of that on mold-resistant drywall. Good job!


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## GregsBarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice job. Just wondering what you paid for the toilet?


----------



## tb151 (Jul 5, 2012)

GregsBarn said:


> Nice job. Just wondering what you paid for the toilet?


I think it was around $500. It was by far the most expensive part and much more than a typical toilet but I have to say, I LOVE it. It's never met a clog it couldn't rectalfy :laughing:


----------

